# garton tricycle



## modelb (Apr 2, 2012)

I am looking for a small B.F, Goodrich front fender for a Garton Tricycle, and handlebars. Can anyone help me. I am willing to do some metal work to save a rough fender but not to rough please. Thank You!!!!!


----------



## spook1s (Apr 3, 2012)

Have any pics of the tricycle you seek parts for? I'm sure there are a lot of us who can help you out!


----------



## modelb (Apr 3, 2012)

*garton fender*

there is a good picture on tricycle fetish under garton tricycles. It is the only picture I have right now.  It is the 1930s tricycle.  Thank You!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 3, 2012)

*Speaking of Fenders*

Based on the tricycle site photos, this isn't exactly the fender you're looking for, but it's a nice flared trike fender from the late 30's early 40s time period: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390405705245?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Looks like it might be for a 16" wheel but hard to tell the size exactly even with the ruler. Seller is offering free shipping which makes the price reasonable.

Dave


----------



## spook1s (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't think that will be an easy find... At least the handlebars look like they may be interchangeable between a few different models! Makes your chances of finding those a bit better!  Good Luck!  Keep us posted!


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Apr 6, 2012)

If you like post a pic or link to the handle bars your looking for (dimensions too if you have that info). At my local flea market their's a guy who has what I believe to be handle bars off a Garton tricycle. Think he wanted $10 or $15 for them. If they are what your looking for and twithin your price , I can pick them up for you and ship them out to you if you cover the cost.


----------



## modelb (Apr 6, 2012)

*garton handlebars*

I call the handlebars "bat wings"  there is a picture on tricyclefetish under garton tricycles, it is the 1930s style. If that is the style I would like to have them and I will cover all your expenses.  Thank You!!!!!!!!!


----------

